# Where to go rock hunting in FW?



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I live in downtown FW, and I've been wondering where to go rock hunting. I need some small rocks for a 10G and I need some medium size rocks for a 29G. Nothing needs to be iwagumi 'interesting' but I'd like some nice rocks without having to buy it from Aqua Forest.

Any ideas? Also, is vinegar strong enough to test for reactivity, or do I need to buy a whole jug of muriatic?

Thanks in advance,
James


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

This is probably not what you are looking for, but I do my rock hunting here http://www.whiz-q.com/

They have a large selection to pick from and you can buy as little, or much, as you want. They sell heavyweight bags to carry the stones in, but I recommend taking your own bag or bucket.


----------

